#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Mula madhyamaka karika

## До

Перенесу из другого нечитаемого треда в этот, более подходящий раздел, мой перевод 24й главы _Мала-мадхьямака-карик_. Может быть кто вдохновится продолжить или сверить перевод.

---

(Перевод с английского перевода с тибетского Бачелора, 2000. Со сверкой по переводу с санскрита в квадратных скобках. Отсебятина в круглых.)

*MMK XXIV*1. "Если все пусто, ничто не возникает и не разрушается. То следовательно для тебя нет четырех благородных истин.
2. "Раз четыре благородные истины не существуют, понимание, освобождение, взращивание и достижение более не действительны.
3. "Раз они не существуют, четыре плода также бы не существовали. Если плоды не существуют, нет [стадии] пребывания в плодах. Их достижения [кем-то] на собственном опыте тоже бы не существовало.
4. "Если эти восемь существ не существуют, община тоже не существует. Раз нет благородных истин, то и тонкая [истинная] Дхарма тоже не может существовать.
5. "Если нет общины и Дхармы, то как может быть Будда? Когда ты говоришь о пустоте ты порочишь Три Драгоценности.
6. "[Пустотность], существование поступков и плодов, не Дхарма и Дхарма, мирские соглашения - всё это опорочено."

7. [Вот] объяснение: так как ты не понимаешь надобность в [использовании] пустоты, [искажаешь] пустоту и смысл пустоты, поэтому злословишь - _ты_.
8. Дхарма преподанная буддами покоится на двух истинах: двусмысленные мирские истины, и [высшие] истины тонкого смысла.
9. Те кто не понимают разделение на две истины не могут понять глубокую реальность ([таковость]) учения Будды.
10. Без опоры на соглашения, нельзя преподать тонкий смысл. А без понимания тонкого смысла, не достичь нирвану.
11. Если их взгляд на пустоту ошибочен, дуракам приноситься вред. Подобно неправильному обращению со змеей или ошибочно [сказанному] заклинанию.
12. Поэтому, зная насколько трудно слабакам понять глубины этой Дхармы, сердце Муни решительно отвернулось от преподавания Дхармы.
13. Так как (твои) ошибочные следствия не применимы к пустоте, любые опровержения пустоты, которые ты сделал, ко мне не применимы.
14. Для тех у кого пустота [в (учении)] возможна, для них всё (перечисленное) возможно. Для тех у кого пустота не возможна, для них ничто не возможно.
15. Ты переносишь свои собственный ошибки на меня. Это подобно тому как запрягать лошадь, но забыть про саму лошадь.
16. Если ты смотришь на все вещи ([существа]) как на существующие благодаря свой собственной природе, тогда ты будешь их видеть не имеющими _причин и условий_.
17. Сама причина и следствие, деятели, средства и действия, производство и прекращение, последствия - будут подорваны.
18. Всё, что зависимо (взаимо)связанно, объяснено как пустота. Это обладающее зависимостью (учение), срединный путь.
19. Раз совершенно нет вещей которые бы не возникали зависимо, поэтому совершенно нет вещей которые бы не были пусты.
20. Если бы всё не было пустым, ничто бы не смогло возникать или разрушаться. Тогда бы согласно тебе четыре благородные истины не существовали.
21. Если вещи не возникают зависимо, как бы тогда существовало страдание? Преподано, что не вечные вещи, это страдание, они не существуют по своей собственной природе.
22. Если же что-то существует по своей собственной природе, то почему оно должно иметь причину? Следовательно, для тех кто подрывает ([отвергает]) пустоту нет происхождения.
23. Если страдание существует по свой собственной природе, тогда бы не было прекращения. Потому что его собственная природа присутствовала бы абсолютно и [противоположное ему] прекращение бы было подорвано.
24. Если путь существует по своей собственной природе, совершенствование было бы не уместно. Если можно совершенствоваться на пути, то собственная природа не может существовать.
25. Если страдание, источники и прекращение не могут существовать, то какого прекращения страдания можно достичь следуя пути?
26. Если бы _непонимание_ существовало по своей собственной природе, как кто-либо мог бы вообще _понимать_? Разве оно не пребывает (вечно) благодаря природе?
27. Таким же образом, твоё освобождение, достижение, взращивание и четыре плода невозможно [складно] понять.
28. Как достичь любой плод, если бы он абсолютно содержал свою собственную природу и (следовательно) по своей собственной природе недостижим?
29. Если плоды не существуют, то не может быть [стадии] пребывания в плодах. Достижение их [кем-то] на опыте тоже бы не существовало. Если эти восемь существ не существуют, то и община бы не существовала.
30. Раз бы небыло благородных истин, то и тонкая [истинная] Дхарма бы не существовала. Если община и Дхарма не существует, то как может быть Будда?
31. Далее, _твой_ Будда не зависим от пробуждения [бодхи]. А _твоё_ пробуждение [бодхи] не зависимо от Будды.
32. Для тебя, тот кто по самой природе не будда не сможет достичь пробуждения [бодхи] не зависимо от количества старания в  практике [бодхисаттвы] пробуждения на благо пробуждения.
33. Никто бы никогда не действовал по Дхарме и не по Дхарме. Что может [быть нужно] делать тому, что не пусто? Присущая природа пассивна.
34. [У тебя] даже без (практики) Дхармы и не Дхармы, ты бы получал плоды. (И наоборот) ты бы не получил плоды которые бы возникали благодаря Дхарме и не Дхарме.
35. Если у тебя есть плоды возникшие благодаря Дхарме и не Дхарме, то почему плоды возникшие от Дхармы и не Дхармы не пусты?
36. Любой кто подрывает пустоту, которая есть зависимое возникновение, так же подрывает все мирские соглашения.
37. Если кто-то подрывает пустоту, то вообще не будет действий, или будут действия без автора, или бездействующий деятель.
38. Если есть присущая природа, все существа будут нерождены и бессмертны, будут неизменны навечно, отделены от всевозможных ситуаций.
39. Если вещи не пусты, то не может быть достижения того, что следует достичь, прекращения страдания, освобождения от деяний и недугов.
40. Тот кто видит зависимое происхождение (действительно) видит страдание, источиники, прекращение и путь.
~

----------


## Карма Палджор

Может подождать немного и обсудить заодно то, что сказано у Андросова?
Сейчас потерял с ним связь. Но работа с текстом была уже закончена и из издательства ему передавали месяца два назад ему на последние правки. Надеюсь, что в следующем году этет текст увидит свет. А заодно и Юкти-шаштика

----------


## До

Вот нашел ещё один английский перевод:



> Source:
> "Fundamental of the Middle Way" and "Averting the Arguments"
> (Mulamadhyamaka-karikas & Vigrahavyavartani)
> by Nagarjuna
> 
> FROM:
> Emptiness - A Study in Religious Meaning,
> by Frederick J. Streng, 
> (Nashville and New York: Abingdon Press, 1967);
> ...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот нашел ещё один английский перевод:


Забавно. Но кажется у Андросова работа с редакцией почти закончилась. Впрочем в воскресенье его увиже и напишу точнее

----------

